# [SOLVED] problems installing oblivion disc 2



## cplava1234 (Jun 22, 2008)

Installed disc 1 for oblivion with no problems. tried to install disc 2 but keep getting install error 5006. I can play the game and it is great but want to use the expansion. Any ideas??


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: problems installing oblivion disc 2*

Hello, welcome to TSF. 

This might fix it for you.


----------



## cplava1234 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: problems installing oblivion disc 2*

Thanks, I will try it on my days off.


----------



## cplava1234 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: problems installing oblivion disc 2*

Thanks to everyone for their help. I found something that worked for me. I logged on in safe mode as administrator and it loaded right up. I guess some other software was stopping it.


----------

